# How may I download Flash(?) audio



## ChrisM666 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am trying to download a sound file from a site that seems to have a Flash Player interface.  This disallows the usual "Save link as", etc. options so I am left with finding a Mac-related OpenSource offering.  It was suggested that VLC or Mplayer would do this stream ripping.  It might help to know that the page source includes these (and more) lines:

```
<a name="dXXXXn"></a>
<div style="float:left;margin-top:8px;margin-right:20px;margin-bottom:20px">
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,47,0" width="350" height="140" id="wimpy">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
<param name="movie" value="http://XXXX.org/mp3s/wimpy.swf?wimpyApp=http://XXXX.org/mp3s/wimpy.php&amp;wimpyskin=http://XXXX.org/mp3s/skins/skin_plain.xml&amp;displayDownloadButton=yes&amp;forceDownload=no&amp;startPlayingOnload=no&amp;playlist=http://XXXX.org/mp3s/FXXXXe.mp3|http://XXXX.org/mp3s/DXXXXng.mp3" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
...
```

To save myself a load of fruitless fiddling I am hoping someone can OK this or suggest a better path.  Before the Net Police start slavering about copyright infringement, they should know that I am assured that the files are PD although still difficult to get to.

What is the best way to do this?  Or should I go to Windows?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2008)

There are add-ons for Firefox that will allow you to extrapolate the media files from a Flash file.  DownloadHelper is the name of the add-on I use.

http://www.downloadhelper.net/


----------



## ChrisM666 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, Nixgeek,  that is EXACTLY what I wanted!  If you feel like a copy of the Padmasambhava mantra, I'll send it in gratitude!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a simple "thanks" will do.


----------



## ChrisM666 (Nov 26, 2008)

Now you have two!  you're worth it, you know!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 26, 2008)

I recently discovered that if you are using Safari _(don't know about the other web browsers)_ and click on:

_Window ~> Activity​_
...  and search through the list for the file extension (mp3, mpeg etc) you can download it to your desktop if you press Option and double-click the file.  If you can't see the extension, just look for a 3 or 4 MB file and that'll usually be the one that you want.


----------



## ChrisM666 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ta.  I _could_ use it but don't... I did and I got the page name and '29 items'.  Period. 

Not stumped as I have Firefox ands its (above)  extension!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, most of those 'items' will only be xx bytes or xx kilobytes files but the movie or mp3 you want will be several megabytes in size.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 26, 2008)




----------

